# How much hair loss is normal?



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Maybe a bit much, but if he has a long thick coat, I think it's fine. Poodles don't shed, but they do drop some hair everyday just like we do. If his hair looks good, no balding, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It looks like too much, especially that your dog is so young and small. But as TP said, it might be normal for him. I never get that much with my 6 pound adult male. I wrote the same post a while ago, and I had a picture of the hair, and it wasn't even half that much I think.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> It looks like too much, especially that your dog is so young and small. But as TP said, it might be normal for him. I never get that much with my 6 pound adult male. I wrote the same post a while ago, and I had a picture of the hair, and it wasn't even half that much I think.



To me, it would depend upon how much hair was left on the dog - if he looks fine, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## sirvaan (Feb 28, 2016)

Acctually I am a little concern about his coat. When I got him, his coat was much better than now. His coat on his back is loss more and now he has brown hair on these area. And also his coat on his tail start to be less dense. I took him to vet 2 weeks ago and he said it is normal but I'm not okay with his diagnosis. I think something is wrong with his coat. I am thinking about maybe I brush him a little bit harsh and also I started 2 days ago feeding him raw food and hoping this is maybe allergies.
When I brush him his hair will come out easy. I am so confused with this issue but the vet said nothing wrong with Toby.
I am going to take him to another vet. But here we cannot find good vet.

Sent from my LG-H960 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

You should always mist his hair with water before brushing - it helps to prevent breakage. And maybe you want to try a different brush - perhaps the one you are using is too rough for his coat?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, and if you want to give a supplement, melatonin and biotin are the two recommended for hair loss.


----------



## sirvaan (Feb 28, 2016)

Tiny Poodles said:


> You should always mist his hair with water before brushing - it helps to prevent breakage. And maybe you want to try a different brush - perhaps the one you are using is too rough for his coat?


I didn't know I must mist his hair. I will try it next brushing. I use slicker brush and coarse comb

Sent from my LG-H960 using Tapatalk


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm absolutely not an expert, but it looks like quite a bit to me. If I'm interpreting the scale of that picture correctly, I don't get that much from either of my standards when I brush them.


----------



## sirvaan (Feb 28, 2016)

For scale of pic u can think about Sphere with diameter of 2 inches

Sent from my LG-H960 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I agree that that much hair everyday is not only a bit too much, but way too much. I doubt I'd get that much out of my dog after a month of not brushing and he's 12" tall.

Did the breeder test for SA? I'm not sure how SA manifest but I know it causes hair loss issues.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mysticrealm said:


> I agree that that much hair everyday is not only a bit too much, but way too much. I doubt I'd get that much out of my dog after a month of not brushing and he's 12" tall.
> 
> Did the breeder test for SA? I'm not sure how SA manifest but I know it causes hair loss issues.



SA is not typically found in Toy Poodles.
Maybe you could try a different slicker brush? I got a new one in the mail the other day, and it really is too hard, and ripped the hair out, if I kept using it, my poodles would be bald.
Doggyman by Millers Forge is a very good one for poodles if you can find it.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

If you wanted to go as far as doing bloodwork, you would need to ask the vet to test the thyroid, that, if clear on parasites, would be the most common cause of hair loss.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Maybe you're brushing too much? If the hair is clean and blown dry straight, you shouldn't need to brush so much...Brushing tangled, dirty hair will pull a lot out.


----------



## sirvaan (Feb 28, 2016)

Main hair is come out by coarse comb not with slicker brush.
I am confused. With my hand also I can pull his hair out. I think his hair is too weak. What really concern me is that he has lost some hair on his back and that lost hair replaced by some brown hair. His hair color right now is creamy. I think I must take him to vet to total check up him. 

Sent from my LG-H960 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Can you take a picture of him especially his back?


----------



## sirvaan (Feb 28, 2016)

Mysticrealm said:


> Can you take a picture of him especially his back?


Here are some pic of him.
























































Sent from my LG-H960 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

That definitely does not look healthy to me. I agree that a vet visit is in order.


----------



## sirvaan (Feb 28, 2016)

I make an appointment with vet. I hope that nothing too serious. I am so soory for him just one month with us and look what happened to him!

Sent from my LG-H960 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

Teddy is three and a half months old and I get almost no hair on the brush when I brush him.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

sirvaan said:


> Main hair is come out by coarse comb not with slicker brush.
> I am confused. With my hand also I can pull his hair out. I think his hair is too weak. What really concern me is that he has lost some hair on his back and that lost hair replaced by some brown hair. His hair color right now is creamy. I think I must take him to vet to total check up him.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H960 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I don't think this sounds right. I would call the vet. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Was your puppy at one point more of an apricot color and now has cleared to cream? With dogs that are one of the colors that clear to a lighter shade, if there is an injury/cut/trauma to the skin, the new hair will grow back the original color (apricot) rather than the current color (cream). So, something is definitely wrong on your dog's back that is causing the skin to be irritated, hair to come out, and grow back a different color. Hopefully your vet can help to find the root cause of the irritation.


----------



## sirvaan (Feb 28, 2016)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Was your puppy at one point more of an apricot color and now has cleared to cream? With dogs that are one of the colors that clear to a lighter shade, if there is an injury/cut/trauma to the skin, the new hair will grow back the original color (apricot) rather than the current color (cream). So, something is definitely wrong on your dog's back that is causing the skin to be irritated, hair to come out, and grow back a different color. Hopefully your vet can help to find the root cause of the irritation.


No. Color was the same with now just his back coat turned to brown

Sent from my LG-H960 using Tapatalk


----------



## sirvaan (Feb 28, 2016)

What I rememberer is that problem started in same time when I took him to vet for external and internal parasites treatment.

Sent from my LG-H960 using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

sirvaan said:


> What I rememberer is that problem started in same time when I took him to vet for external and internal parasites treatment.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H960 using Tapatalk


If they used an external parasite medication, he may have been allergic to it. Have you bathed him since he was treated? If not, perhaps you should bathe him to rid his coat of the medication and see if over the next couple of weeks you can notice any difference.........and DO try to find a good Vet!


----------



## sirvaan (Feb 28, 2016)

MollyMuiMa said:


> If they used an external parasite medication, he may have been allergic to it. Have you bathed him since he was treated? If not, perhaps you should bathe him to rid his coat of the medication and see if over the next couple of weeks you can notice any difference.........and DO try to find a good Vet!


I bathed him 2 times after that.

Sent from my LG-H960 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Are you sure that he is all poodle, not a mix? Normal poodle hair would never pull out with your hand.
But Poodle hair will turn darker like that after some kind of skin injury. Did he have and flea medications put on his back? Has he had a skin infection? Did the Vet do a skin scraping and look at it under the microscope to make sure that there are no parasites?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

sirvaan said:


> I bathed him 2 times after that.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H960 using Tapatalk



The darker hair after a skin injury can take a couple of weeks to a couple of months to start coming in. It lasts for a couple of more months and then fades back to the normal color.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

sirvaan said:


> No. Color was the same with now just his back coat turned to brown
> 
> Sent from my LG-H960 using Tapatalk


Who is the poodle in your avatar photo? That is an apricot colored puppy.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

sirvaan said:


> What I rememberer is that problem started in same time when I took him to vet for external and internal parasites treatment.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H960 using Tapatalk


Was a topical product applied to the back? What is the name of the product?


----------



## sirvaan (Feb 28, 2016)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Was a topical product applied to the back? What is the name of the product?


Yes it was topical. The name of the product was REPELLER PROVET.

Sent from my LG-H960 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

sirvaan said:


> Yes it was topical. The name of the product was REPELLER PROVET.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H960 using Tapatalk


Darn. Tried to look it up to see what ingredients it has but not in English.


----------



## sirvaan (Feb 28, 2016)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Darn. Tried to look it up to see what ingredients it has but not in English.


Yes. Same problem here. It written in turkish I think. Tommorow I have appointment with his vet. I hope vet can figure out what's wrong with poor Toby[emoji20] 

Sent from my LG-H960 using Tapatalk


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My search found it is Fipronil, same as Frontline topspot.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Frontline/friponil has hair loss as a side effect!!!
Read it here; Frontline Allergic Reaction /VetClick


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poor Toby! He obviously needs another type of flea preventative.


----------



## sirvaan (Feb 28, 2016)

Just want give you some update about Toby situation.
Yesterday was a long day for us. Lots of stress for us and a bad day for Toby. We took him to 2 vets. Finally the vet tried to shave him to had a better chance to examine him. After shaving, vet notice dandruff and several pimples on his back so vet diagnosis was Dog dandruff (Seborrhea). He gave Toby a medical bath and also give him dandruff shampoo so he will have 2 bath every 5 days in home and after 15 days, he is going to visit the vet for study his treatment. Also vet has some concern about secendory infection but right now said to just let's focus on his dandruff. 
And from 2 days ago I start to change his diet from dry food to RMB. Toby seems to love his new food (chikken neck and back for now) and so eager to eating his new food. He ate RMB without any problem and any upset in his stomach.
I think we are in right direction. He seems happy and playful.

Sent from my LG-H960 using Tapatalk


----------

